# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: Symbian S60V5

## SAASTN

سلام
از دوستان کسی لینک دانلود ازSDK و IDE برای سیمبین ورژن 5 (نوکیا 5800 و n97 و ...) داره؟

مقاله آموزشی و توضیحات اولیه هم اگر داشته باشید ممنون می شم.

موفق باشید

----------


## mahdi68

سلام 
از لینک زیر میتونید ابزار ها و داکیومنت های مورد نیاز خود را دریافت کنید
http://www.forum.nokia.com/Tools_Docs_and_Code/Tools/
موفق باشید

----------


## amin_iman82

SDK مخصوص n97 لینک مستقیم دانلود.
http://sw.nokia.com/id/b4b60944-4097...DK_v1_0_en.zip

واسه 5800 و 5530 و x6 هم جواب میده.
من خودم 5530 دارم ، قبلا دنبال بودم.  :لبخند گشاده!: 

اینم IDE
http://www.forum.nokia.com/Tools_Doc...de/Tools/IDEs/

----------

